# Tripod fish?



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

If you don't know what a tripod fish is, you should google it. It's a deep sea fish that stands on the ocean floor using three of its fins. Pretty cool. I was wondering if anyone (doesn't have to be anyone on this site) has ever tried to keep tripod fish in an aquarium. I think that with very low light, a sandy bottom, and heavy water pressure, someone could keep a couple in a big aquarium.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

don't think house owners can provide what it need to survive esp the pressure it's accustomed too. they use pressure chambers to study deep sea creatures i don't think we can afford one ...ever.


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

Just remembered I had posted this. I didnt mean necessarily anyone that was a normal fishkeeper. I was including the scientific labs with the million dollar government grants.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

anglerfish and frogfish "crawl" with their fins and can be kept in aquariums. gobies will sit on their fins as well.


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

Freddy said:


> If you don't know what a tripod fish is, you should google it. It's a deep sea fish that stands on the ocean floor using three of its fins. Pretty cool. I was wondering if anyone (doesn't have to be anyone on this site) has ever tried to keep tripod fish in an aquarium. I think that with very low light, a sandy bottom, and heavy water pressure, someone could keep a couple in a big aquarium.


 
That's definately a unique creature..I couldn't imagine having a tank of those..lol..kind of creepy in a way..they look like Salvador Dali painting..lol


----------

